# Air Freshener......



## LiamNorton (Jun 7, 2011)

Quick thread  recommendations on air fresheners please, looking for one to use to bomb out th car (that eliminates dog and smoke smells) and a decent one to hang from the rear view mirror. Thank youuuuuuu


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a hanging one but California Scents :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Berry blast by autosmart - its fooking strong but brilliant!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Calli scents, Corrado Cherry

OR

AS Berry Blast, AS Bubble Gum Blast

:thumb:

To hang on the rear view go for the Magic Tree Black Ice


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

VP Enzyme Odour Eater to get rid of bad smells.

CG Strip Scent as a general use air freshener.


----------



## Koski_vxr (May 31, 2012)

California scents FTW! 😁


Sent from my blower using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

Koski_vxr said:


> California scents FTW! &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> Sent from my blower using Tapatalk


Don't get the hype
Mine last 5 seconds with gradual opening


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Not a hanging one but California Scents :thumb:


These are epic. I have a wee stash of like 6 different ones. All smell amaze balls


----------



## Koski_vxr (May 31, 2012)

Matt93 said:


> Don't get the hype
> Mine last 5 seconds with gradual opening


Sense of smell not good?😜😁

Sent from my blower using Tapatalk


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Coronado Cherry Cali FTW :thumb:

Autoglym Autofresh for nuking nasty whiffs.

CG Stripper scents for the lady in your life.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I was told once that there was a treatment that you left like a deodorizer that would fill the car with smoke or something like that that draws all smells out the fabrics and is all done in 10 mins?

Anyone heard or seen this before?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Dog not easy to shift...really deeply clean the car, get out every hair

White distilled vinegar left over night in trays, try changing the pollen filter, fiddly but can help, about £10 - £15....fogging....aircon spray cans...drive around with windows etc etc and over time it will lessen. Failing that sell the car !

I saw a place in Manchester that does a an air conditioning treatment service...I would use this as a last resort, didnt try it, sold the car myself back toi dealer, as it had other problems too !

California scents are great... there is one specifically for smoke, called smoke away

Coronado Cherry is good too...tried the lemon one wasnt that good... 

great thing is they are made of all natural products


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Matt93 said:


> Don't get the hype
> Mine last 5 seconds with gradual opening


There awesome, had mine for about 4 months now and it still smells

Brian


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Try a Dakota Odour netralising bomb. Run the car with air con on recycle, bomb the car then remove keys after 10 mins and leave overnight.

or VP Enzyme Odour Eater or CG So Fast.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Matt93 said:


> Don't get the hype
> Mine last 5 seconds with gradual opening


Had a cherry one in since last November and it still smells


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> I was told once that there was a treatment that you left like a deodorizer that would fill the car with smoke or something like that that draws all smells out the fabrics and is all done in 10 mins?
> 
> Anyone heard or seen this before?


yea the one i know of is autosmart aromatek

looks like a smoke machine and comes with a remote, stick it in the car with the blowers left on and circulate the air inside the car then give it a blast and leave it for a bit


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

i love cali scents or AS bubblegum blast

im a bit funny about danglies dont really like anything hanging off my mirror and not really anywhere else suitable in the car


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

ive been using magic tree black ice for about 5 years now, i always see those cali scents, do they do anything similar to black ice?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

they do arctic ice dunno if that would be similar


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Tank. said:


> yea the one i know of is autosmart aromatek
> 
> looks like a smoke machine and comes with a remote, stick it in the car with the blowers left on and circulate the air inside the car then give it a blast and leave it for a bit


That sounds like it  Many thanks. Do you know if they are expencive? I'd get one but if its megga bucks and its just to treat my car and family then its not worth getting it.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You can rent them out for a weekend :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

organisys said:


> Try a Dakota Odour netralising bomb. Run the car with air con on recycle, bomb the car then remove keys after 10 mins and leave overnight.


What scents do people recomend?



Tips said:


> You can rent them out for a weekend :thumb:


Where can I rent one from please?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Contact you local AS rep or post a thread on the manufacturers forum.

Sue J is very helpful on there :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Matt93 said:


> Don't get the hype
> Mine last 5 seconds with gradual opening


agreed. didnt last but i wasnt to fussed as the smell wasnt great either.

jelly belly ones are good i prefer sprays as i dont like hanging stuff off the mirror :thumb:


----------



## gimble (Jun 2, 2012)

i used to use the magic tree new car smell but like the jelly belly cherry one now.


----------



## j4m1e (Apr 24, 2012)

Love the cg cherry air freshner and I like the magic tree bubble gum for the rear view


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> What scents do people recomend?


vanilla!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> Contact you local AS rep or post a thread on the manufacturers forum.
> 
> Sue J is very helpful on there :thumb:


I've found out who my local rep is, but this is a silly question. How does this AS rep work? I thought they only go to dealerships and businesses? Do you just call up and they come to you or you go to them and will they sell to joe blogs that calls up?



organisys said:


> vanilla!


Have you used the new car smell? I was thinking of going for that to start off with?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> Have you used the new car smell? I was thinking of going for that to start off with?


No, sorry. New car smell can be a bit artificial smelling to me, if you see what I mean!


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Not a hanging one but California Scents :thumb:


Can get them in hanging form, i have coronado cherry hanging from my indicator stalk  theyre called california scents palms (in the shape of a palm tree) smell really good


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

cali scents coranado cherry +1 again.

mine has been in the car for 12 week on the lowest opening and it is still smelling great. If I have been in the van and not used the car for a day or two, it still blows my nostrils off when I get in.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dis is gud!


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

^^^ I like the look of that! What does it smell of?

I went from magic tree black ice to jelly belly blueberry now cali scents cherry. Wouldn't mind trying either the AS or chemical guys spray fresheners especially the AS blueberry, I loved the jelly belly just hated hanging it up!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

According to the AF blurb.



> Our Aroma Air Freshener range continues our much loved "pin ups" style, designed by our in house designer these retro feel air fresheners not only look good our fragrance selection has been precise meaning they also smell great, this Cool fragrance brings a breath of fresh air to the interior of your vehicle


Smells lovely


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice artwork on the other side too - raised a few eyebrows with my peeps :lol:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

I bought the Cali scent coronado cherry the other day but not keen on it.



Tips said:


> Dis is gud!


Im having that! Is that the better one out the two? Or should i just get both?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Juicy's Virgin Scent is worth a punt,its got a new car type smell to it.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

One smells of cool perfumed air, the other one smells of hot berries in the wind :thumb:

Get dem both peeps.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Tips said:


> One smells of cool perfumed air, the other one smells of hot berries in the wind :thumb:


I'l just go for both. 
Ta!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Not a hanging one but California Scents :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> I was told once that there was a treatment that you left like a deodorizer that would fill the car with smoke or something like that that draws all smells out the fabrics and is all done in 10 mins?
> 
> Anyone heard or seen this before?


Autoglym do an air con santitiswer which is total release can that you leave in the car with the engine running and the ac on. this kills the bacteria that create the damp smell that can build up in your ac unit. There is also a product which I beleive is called Dakota bomb which again is a samll can of total release fog. Run the engine ac running shut the doors after setting it off and leave for 20 mins. Kills all bacterias dead. That said, if you don't clenan up the dog hairs, puke, pee, **** ash or whatever it might be thoroughly first, the smell will most likely come back. Dog hair is the worst as it gets EVRYWHERE!!!


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

HERE YOU GO.. I have tried this product and it worked well. Can't remember which ione I used, think it was new car but it worked out pretty well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Odor-Bomb...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item19d09f0242


----------

